

Visual Studio 2015 Preview Is Now Available - cremno
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2014/11/12/visual-studio-2015-preview-now-available.aspx

======
bithush
Something I am very interest in is this bit

"you’ll find some new things in here, including a new Visual Studio Emulator
for Android and support for building Android applications using C++ __based
off of Clang and LLVM __. "

Does this mean what I think it means? VS will have first class support for
Clang/LLVM? Will it be restricted to just Android projects or can I take a
normal C++ project and compile with Clang and MSVC?

~~~
pionar
I think for now, it's just Android, probably so it'll work nicely with NDK.

------
cremno
I linked to the VC++ blog post as there wasn't a post on the official Visual
Studio blog yet. So if C++ isn't your thing or you're interested in other
changes to VS, there is one now:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2014/11/12/visu...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2014/11/12/visual-
studio-2015-preview-visual-studio-community-2013-visual-
studio-2013-update-4-and-more.aspx)

------
ZoFreX
Wow, it's great that this only requires Windows 7. Its predecessor requires
Windows 8, which I just installed today purely for the purpose of having
Visual Studio. My only criticism is I wish it had come out half a day
earlier...

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
I'm running VS2013 on a Win7 kernel (technically, Windows Server 2008 R2). I
thought Win8 was only required if you wanted to develop Win8 aka "Metro" apps.

~~~
pionar
That's true. Running VS2013 Update 3 on Win7 right now. Can't do Win8 apps.

~~~
jevinskie
Yup. The wording of the requirements on their page is a bit odd. I had the
same confusion.

